# FAS Courses and JA.



## ivor james (14 Jan 2009)

I am soon to be going on JA but would much prefer to get on a FAS course just to be doing something so I can get out of the goddamn house!
My question is does anyone know how easily I will get on one? Are places scarce or is it a case of first come first served?


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jan 2009)

Are you in employment at present or claiming JB? When claiming Jobseeker's payments, you have to register with FAS which is the first step towards getting on
a FAS course.


----------



## Airtight (14 Jan 2009)

If you have been made redundant and where entitled to statutory a redundancy payment then you qualify for a FAS course (2 years with last employer). Other wise you have to be on the dole six months.

Getting on a FAS course, it depends on: where you are: what you want to do: what qualifications you have... etc.


----------

